#ubuntu-news 2009-01-07
<Tumie> there wasn't a UWN this week right?
<Tumie> or was that last week?
<myrtlebeachbums> Last week. UWN 123 went out on Sunday.
<myrtlebeachbums> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123
<Tumie> thanks,
<myrtlebeachbums> NP
<Tumie> that means i thought that their was no UWN.. but their was... no NL translation this weak :\
<Tumie> *week
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-11
<james_w> rock!
<james_w> new fridge mockups :-)
<boredandblogging> james_w: yeah, nand is kicking butt
<tyche> Morning, kennymc0
<kennymc0> morning
<tyche> How goes it?
<kennymc0> it goes alright
<kennymc0> just finished putting everything that i normally do into the uwn
<kennymc0> would have done it last night before i went to bed but it said that johnc4510 was still in it
<tyche> Great.  Now all we have to do is wait for myrtlebeachbums.
<kennymc0> i was working on it while watching saturday night live
<kennymc0> with Neil Patrick Harris hosting
<tyche> Oh, DEAR.  Maybe I should check it, then.  Hee hee
<kennymc0> :)
<kennymc0> ROFL
<kennymc0> well i'm going to go get myself some breakfast bbl
<tyche> Yea, I'd done a bunch of work yesterday, but there were holes (things I didn't know how to handle).  Went out on errands with my wife (and supper), and when I got back johnc4510 had beat me to them ALL.
<kennymc0> lol
<LirazSiri> Hi, I'd like to try and do the security and package updates for this issue. Who usually handles that? (I'd like to prevent duplicated effort)
<tyche> LirazSiri: They're already done for this issue.  And the best way to get involved is to get trained.  We have certain procedures that help make the job simpler and more consistent.
<LirazSiri> tyche: who usually does that?
<tyche> If you'd like to get involved, I'd be happy to share my knowledge with you.
<tyche> kennymc0 is doing them, at present.
<LirazSiri> does he always handle them?
<tyche> Since he started, yes.  Before that, there have been others including myself
<LirazSiri> let's say I want to pick up that role, by what time should I have that ready?
<tyche> The whole package that includes Security and Updates is usually done as LATE as possible, to include information on the whole week.  The whole package includes not only Security and Updates but Upcoming Meetings and the Statistics.
<LirazSiri> statistics such as?
<tyche> The work involved in it takes anywhere from 2 to 4 hours, usually.  Sometimes longer.
<tyche> The Ubuntu Stats include Bug Stats, Translation Stats, and 5-a-day bug stats
<LirazSiri> Well, I volunteer to take care of the security and updates section. I've taken a look at the 4 last issues and I think I can handle that. As for training, I propose to prepare the security and updates section for today independently and then submit that to you for review. If it's satisfactory I can begin doing this regulary
<LirazSiri> does that sound ok?
<tyche> When I started with the UWN, I developed a text file template that we use to help find where the information is, and how to present it.  You might be better off letting me go through that with you, so you understand the job.  I have no doubt that you can pick up a lot on your own, but it's better to have the whole picture.
<LirazSiri> tyche: thanks but I don't want to waste your time unnecessarily. You sent me the template a few weeks ago. What works best for me when I'm learning is to first try and figure out things on my own and then have someone more experienced give me feedback and complete the picture.
<LirazSiri> ok?
<tyche> LirazSiri: You wouldn't be wasting my time.  It's part of what I do.  Besides, I'm retired, and my time is my own.
<tyche> Also, since I'm only an associate editor, I'd have to get direction from johnc4510 and boredandblogging as to what section(s) you should take over.
<LirazSiri> tyche: ok, I'll go and do my homework, and be back when I have something for you to review. I'll also send you wiki text by email (I prepare it in a text editor).
<LirazSiri> that's ok, I've talked with Nick and he has urged me to get more involved, so I think we'll figure it out.
<LirazSiri> cheers. I'll be back soon
 * myrtlebeachbums is alive and jumping into UWN 124 now. :)
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: Morning.
<tyche> Glad to see you could get up so early.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> Good morning.
<myrtlebeachbums> Well you know me on weekends tyche ;)
<tyche> Yep.  That's why I said "up so early".  It isn't noon, yet.  hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> Exactly!
<johnc4510> morning -news
<tyche> Yea, but by the time it gets out, it's evening -news.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<myrtlebeachbums> Is Dan Rather joining our team?
<johnc4510> tyche: did you look over the jono piece on good people, great teams
<johnc4510> ?
<myrtlebeachbums> Bad "Evening News with Dan Rather" joke.
<johnc4510> kennymc0: ping
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Naw, we don't aspire that high.  With us, we just use all the news that print to fit.
<tyche> Yea, I read it over, then you beat me to it.
<tyche> Besides, I like yours better.
<johnc4510> ah ok
<johnc4510> i wasn't sure, the piece was written a bit differently
<johnc4510> anyone working on the edubuntu meeting minutes??
<johnc4510> if not i'll jump in there
<johnc4510> ??
<johnc4510> brb
<johnc4510> back
<johnc4510> tyche: ping
<myrtlebeachbums> TTL expired in transit ;)
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: don't forget to add your credit to the issue :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Will do.
<johnc4510> k
<myrtlebeachbums> Working on the last ITP article now and will post. I'm definitely up for ideas on how to revise the "What Ubuntu Must Do" article, but I like the way the others worked out. Youll see soon.
<johnc4510> cool
<myrtlebeachbums> ITP pasted in.
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> ok, the welcome and In this Issue is up
<johnc4510> proof readers now appreciated
<johnc4510> no pay of course
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> *-I'm going through and proofing, and checking for glossary terms now.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> great minds
<johnc4510> well, mine anyway hee hee
<tyche> Thank you for acknowledging the fact . . . that mine is great, I mean.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> i took it back shortly after lol
<tyche> No, you only TRIED to take it back.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> ah
<boredandblogging> just a reminder to everyone, please don't include wiki-style links in the UWN
<boredandblogging> they won't work when copy them for the email and forums
<johnc4510> right
<tyche> Yep.  Part of what the proofing is about is to remove camelbacks
<myrtlebeachbums> ITB pasted in.
<johnc4510> k, thx
 * myrtlebeachbums writes this date down because he missed no camelbacks in any articles this week. 
<johnc4510> lol
<boredandblogging> :-)
<tyche> ROFL
<myrtlebeachbums> I did however seem to forget to click save after telling you I posted ITB. Duh Dave...
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: second entry in ITB, "in order to make them useable for people East Palo Alto." should be "in order to make them useable for people in East Palo Alto."
<myrtlebeachbums> Gotcha. Fixing.
<tyche> Thanks
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: nice job, only minor edits
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks johnc!
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: ping
<tyche> Why am I
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: yo
<johnc4510> we ended up with 2 Freescale articles, one ITP and one ION   should i leave both in?
<tyche> Why am I "Waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com..."
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: nah
<johnc4510> it saw you coming
<boredandblogging> keep the best one
<boredandblogging> or merge them
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> Glossary in.
<johnc4510> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> Careful - I thought the same thing on the Freescale articles, and after review they do seem to complement each other.
<myrtlebeachbums> ...but that's just my opinion.
<johnc4510> yeah, i'm going to try and merge them
<myrtlebeachbums> Go for it.
<tyche> johnc4510: should I add a link to the glossary page I created, for those who might have references outside the UWN to use?
<johnc4510> depends on how you handle it i think
<johnc4510> lol
<rhagge> hello---just testing---don't mind me!
<johnc4510> put it in and let me see
<johnc4510> please
<johnc4510> rhagge: hey
<tyche> dantrevino is in there currently
<johnc4510> yeah
<johnc4510> who's that hee hee
<johnc4510> ah, florida member it looks like
<tyche> dantalizing, he's in #ubuntu-us
<boredandblogging> dantalizing runs the Florida team
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> loco news maybe then
<johnc4510> :)
<LirazSiri> tyche: I sent you the practice security & updates section by mail
<johnc4510> LirazSiri: hey
<LirazSiri> hi john
<johnc4510> i saw your earlier conversation with tyche
<LirazSiri> ah great
<tyche> LirazSiri: Yea, I haven't had a chance to check them, yet.  I'm a bit busy right now.
<johnc4510> we'd be glad to have you do the stats, meetings and update and security if you want
<LirazSiri> Should I send it to someone else?
<johnc4510> ?
<tyche> Right now, the UWN staff is kinda busy getting the UWN finalized and out.
<johnc4510> so they match up with what we have in the issue?
<myrtlebeachbums> Sunday afternoon is usually crunch time for the latest UWN. Any other day is probably good.
<LirazSiri> johnc4510: I don't know I haven't checked
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> the current stuff is in and should be right
<LirazSiri> alright, maybe I should use that for comparison then
<johnc4510> that would work great
<johnc4510> :)
<LirazSiri> I'll just compare my practice run with the actual wiki text and see if it's ok
<LirazSiri> alright.
<johnc4510> cool
<LirazSiri> having done the practice run today, I can commit to doing this every week if you guys will let me
<johnc4510> great, what parts did you do exactly?
<LirazSiri> the security and updates sections
<johnc4510> ok
<johnc4510> they need to be done late sat. night or early sunday morning then
<johnc4510> to be current
<LirazSiri> I'll have to stake a look to see what the statistics and meetings section are about. I don't know anything about how to do that yet, so I can't commit.
<johnc4510> ok, look it over
<johnc4510> it's not any harder than the other though
<myrtlebeachbums> Paging tyche the trainer. One n00b coming up.
<kennymc0> the security and updates is a piece of cake
<kennymc0> usually only takes about 10 min
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: SegFault . . . paging did not work.  LOL
<LirazSiri> really? tyche told the whole section usually takes 2-4 hours
<kennymc0> if it's just after a release maybe a little longer since there are usually a ton of updates :)
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Maybe... That's funny kennymc0
<johnc4510> yeah, it varies on time
<johnc4510> right after a new release comes out it is usually longer
<kennymc0> it can take 2 hours for everything i do if it's just after a release and there are over 100 updates
<johnc4510> for a week or two, then settles down
<kennymc0> first issue i worked on was just after a release and i had to put in 150 updates total
<myrtlebeachbums> That's when you start asking "Isn't there some new guy that wants to join the UWN team that I can pass this off to?"
<kennymc0> that was a _TON_ of fun
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> THAT'S why I got started then
<myrtlebeachbums> kennymc0 - have I told you that your joining the team was perfectly timed? :D
<kennymc0> it all makes sense now
<tyche> Been there, done that, worn the T-shirt . . . out.
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: when do you usually work on this stuff?
<LirazSiri> Sunday? Sat evening?
<kennymc0> i started at about 10 last night
<tyche> LirazSiri: that's AZ time
<johnc4510> ok i merged the two freescale pieces by just adding the other links and indicating what they were
<kennymc0> i did the bug stats translation stats, 5-a-day bug stats, upcoming events and the security updates and stuff
<LirazSiri> kennymc0: since you seem to have a bit more experience doing this, maybe I could send you the wiki text by email next Saturday/early sunday?
<dantalizing> i'm done editing guys
<johnc4510> dantalizing: hi
<dantalizing> sorry for the last minute editing
<johnc4510> np
<dantalizing> morning johnc4510
<kennymc0> ok
<johnc4510> what did you add?
<LirazSiri> that way if I make any mistakes you can catch them
<dantalizing> florida loco news
<johnc4510> cool   thx
<tyche> dantalizing: bookmark the channel.  We usually work in here, to avoid confusion.
<dantalizing> gotcha
<kennymc0> LirazSiri: you can even just post them and i can check them when you have them up
<kennymc0> that would probably be fastest
<kennymc0> then I could let you know if you did anything wrong and teach you how to fix it :)
<tyche> johnc4510: I added the link at the bottom of the Glossary.  you can take a look.
<johnc4510> tyche: k
<johnc4510> tyche: yeah that's ok
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> Good.  I tried to make it as generic as possible.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> tyche: add it to the template too please
<tyche> Will do.  That's an EASY fix
<tyche> LoCo News, one camelback and 3 inline links.
<tyche> dantalizing: Do you happen to have the information on the Tampa Linux Meetup posted on a wiki or blog page?
<dantalizing> the meetup page
<dantalizing> one sec
<dantalizing> http://www.meetup.com/Tampa-Linux
<dantalizing> want me to add it?
<tyche> Great, then we can add that link underneath, as the reference point.
<johnc4510> i cleaned up the hotlinks
<johnc4510> just add the link
<tyche> kk.  Can do
<LirazSiri> when are the bug and translation stats done? if I do them on Saturday evening will that be ok?
<johnc4510> tyche: i missed the last hotlink for the global bug jam :(
<tyche> I was about to mention that.  I'll get it.
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> I'm in right now.
<johnc4510> got to step away for a few, bb shortly
<tyche> dantalizing: Thanks for your help and your addition.
<dantalizing> guys this doesnt look right : https://launchpad.net/~thelupine and https://launchpad.net/~itnet7 where Lupine and itnet7 sat down with several of us for a mini bug ja
<tyche> How about if I pulled the links out and put them underneith, just referencing them with a number, like [1]?
<tyche> That would be the easiest fix.  Would the sentence read properly then?
<dantalizing> i think so
<tyche> OK, hold on.
<tyche> dantalizing: take a look now.
<dantalizing> nice
<johnc4510> dantalizing: we can't have any hotlinks in the issue since we email it out and the links don't work
<johnc4510> bakc
<johnc4510> back
<tyche> OK.  Now you see why we work in here.  Hee hee
<dantalizing> johnc4510: gotcha.. i'll remember that
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> tyche: looks good thx
<tyche> NP
<johnc4510> i'm going to do some wiki cleanup now
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> dantalizing: give me your name and i'll add it to the credits
<johnc4510> :)
<dantalizing> Dan Trevino
<johnc4510> k
<dantalizing> thanks
<johnc4510> np
<tyche> See what happens when you add things to the UWN?  You get KNOWN.  LOL
<myrtlebeachbums> "The Usual Suspects" ;)
<tyche> Naw, we're VERY unusual.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> Very true
<johnc4510> ok, we're looking pretty good, i'll do the spell check and final run thru and publish a little later
<johnc4510> thanks folks
<johnc4510> great job again
<johnc4510> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks johnc4510.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ah, now for a little work in the lazyboy
<johnc4510> hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<tyche> Oh, I mis-read that.  I thought he said that he was going to do a little work AS a lazy boy.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> oooooooooh cut!!
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<kennymc0> ok i'm back
<kennymc0> modem decided to lose its internet connection for a bit
<kennymc0> parents hadnt tightened the coax cable going into the back of it down enough
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i'm going to release and publish folks    thx again!!
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: ping
<kennymc0> boredandblogging: ping
<kennymc0> johnc4510-laptop: wants you
<kennymc0> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> i got like 50 unsubscribe notices from the -news mailing list at 2:00AM this morning. seems kind of strange to have that many at the same time. Wondering if it was a cron job or a hack??
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tyche> I think you just haven't been keeping up.  There have been that number, but they happened over time.
<tyche> I've also gotten a bunch of subscriptions.
<tyche> Check the dates of the notices
<johnc4510-laptop> dates all show 2:00AM this morning
<johnc4510-laptop> that's why i was wondering about it
<tyche> Hmmm.  Strange.
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah
<tyche> Like I said, I've gotten them, but over time.
<tyche> Same with bounce notifications and action needed notifications.
<johnc4510-laptop> sure, but this looks odd right off to me
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: sorry
<boredandblogging> was getting some food
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> you see my above note
<johnc4510-laptop> ?
<boredandblogging> nah, it probably processes stuff like that in batches
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<johnc4510-laptop> just struck me as odd
<tyche> WHAT???!!!!???  boredandblogging eats???  When was he allowed to do that!!!  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> all at once
<boredandblogging> i do try to maintain my girlish figure
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<tyche> So do I.  But now it's a rather FAT girl.  LOL
<boredandblogging> thanks everyone for UWN #124!
<tyche> You're welcome.  :-D
<boredandblogging> heh
<johnc4510-laptop> yep
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue124
<LirazSiri> when does the UWN template for the next week go up? (e.g., will it be setup by Saturday night?)
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-13
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> can we get http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=559 on the fridge? maybe on the facebook group too?
<popey> dholbach: can you pastebin the html source?
<popey> sorry, not html, the source.. from your wp
<nhandler> popey: You can just copy the HTML source (the fridge allows full html now)
<popey> i know
<popey> i dont want to do that
<cjohnston> popey: ?
<popey> cjohnston: ?
<dholbach> popey: ah hang on
<dholbach> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356045/
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1967
<dholbach> thanks a lot popey!
<dholbach> AWESOME :-D
<popey> np
<popey> tyche: http://bit.ly/MA5uX - UFCS now accepting additional file formats.. can this be mentioned in the news this week please?
<popey> so it's no longer just audio/video (and photos to flickr for art team) but now accepting PDF, SVG etc
<popey> wonder if a copy of the UWN in PDF form might be a good idea? ;)
<popey> maybe the UWN people could make a "special" edition for the competition
<nhandler> popey: I'll bring it up, but last time I (and members of the doc team checked), most moinmoin2pdf scripts are not that great.
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-14
<joey> johnc4510, tyche - need some UWN advice
<joey> johnc4510, tyche - would it be considered bad if UWN posted something about the job openings at Canonical? I'm down 3 Project Managers and it's killing us.
<cjohnston> joey: hire me... ;-)
<joey> :-)
<joey> If you've got 10 years of PM experience and can meet the requirements listed here, sure! http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_PM-OEM/
<joey> I need America, Taiwan, and China PMs
<joey> america = North and South America
<tyche> joey: I can't speak for johnc4510.  However, depending on how it's worded I would think it would be possible.  Basically, I'd say that it can't sound like and advertisement, but SHOULD be a release by Canonical.
<tyche> If you want to get with me, tomorrow to pound something out (and of course to post it where we can link to it), I'd be happy to put off my re-installation of Jaunty another day.
<nhandler> joey: I know jono just posted about a job opening on identi.ca/twitter and his blog (which is on the planet). That might get it some attention
<joey> Yeah I've identi.ca'd, twittered, blogged, facebooked, linkedin'd....and sent out to recruiters
<joey> normally our HR does this but I've been trying to draw attention
<tyche> The trick is to show it as being something that would benefit the community.  It would go under General Community News, near the top of the UWN
<nhandler> tyche: We also had a suggestion from someone to try and produce pdf versions of UWN. I told them I would pass the idea along
<joey> tyche: oh, that's easy!  Come change the world! Be a PM responsible for making Ubuntu run on new hardware and breaking the Microsoft monopoly!
<joey> tyche: Be proactive and help us fix bug #1
<joey> tyche: work on unannounced hardware!
<joey> :-)
<tyche> It was discussed back when Nick Ali was still in charge.  If I remember right (and remember, when you get old the memory is the first thing to go . . . and I forget what goes next) it was discarded because of the number of places and ways we have to deliver it: wiki, Fridge, and email.
<joey> Yeah.
<tyche> joey: Fixing bug #1 works, but I'd amplify the hardware.  :-D
<joey> I was thinking of a general pointer / reminder to look at the job openings :-)
<joey> tyche: that's the worst part of my job... I work on all this really nifty stuff and I can't talk about any of it
<joey> sometimes even after it's released
<tyche> Not what I mean by amplifying the hardware.  Let's see if I can come up with what's floating around in the back of my mind (I think I'm going to need a bigger net :-D  )
 * joey laughs.
<joey> a pointer to "Ubuntu jobs" is probably the best and least controversial to add
<tyche> "There is an opportunity to help the general community by participating, actively, in helping to decide the hardware on which it runs.  Canonical currently has openings available for Project Managers in OEM.  For more information, contact . . ."
<tyche> Did I mention that I had a degree in philosophy?  A B.A. in BS.
<tyche> I once wrote a 25 page paper on one word (Logos) that could be summed up neatly with a spreadsheet in the appendix.
<tyche> I not only know where the snow shovel is, but how to use it.
<joey> lol
<tyche> BTW, what I tossed out is NOT cast in concrete, and is subject to change without notice.  Feel free to build on it, or change thrust.  But I think that shows you how we might be able to slip it by.
<tyche> And NOW you know why I was made an editor of the UWN
<tyche> I'm just FULL of . . . stuff like this.
<joey> :-D
<joey> I'm just full of ..... well.... um... passion! Yeah, that's it!
<joey> on that note, wife is calling me to dindin
<tyche> RI-I-I-I-GHT
<tyche> OK, morris
<joey> :-D
<tyche> I need to feed cats.
<joey> oh
<joey> I actually need to do that too!
<joey> Thanks for the reminder!
<tyche> DO NOT forget the cats.  They have claws.  And teeth.  AND they know where you live.
<tyche> bbiab
<tyche> Back
<akgraner> hey tyche check it out http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/369664/cb2c5a46ab52d103/
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for sharing the link
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> Looking
<nhandler> I don't think we can link to that in the UWN (since you need to pay to subscribe to LWN)
<akgraner> I was just showing tyche
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> It's not a bad article.  And, if you want my opinion, the dual channel idea is good.  AZ makes due with one channel, but 2 things are understood. 1. when help is needed everything else gets focused on the help. 2. Sunday night meetings are for the meeting (yes, they're loose, and we do get some chit-chat, but even that is often generated by the meeting, itself)
<tyche> HOWEVER:  akgraner you can attest to this:  There is the News channel, the News-team channel, and then there's where we get the work done (because of the amount of chaos involved and the humor used to deflect it)
<akgraner> tyche, I don't think there is wrong way - just whatever works for each individual team and project (therein is the beauty)
<tyche> In the case of Ubuntu-Women, I feel that there is the same situation.  Things might be said, informally and perhaps not always as kid friendly as they should be, but rather as they need to be in an unlogged channel.
<tyche> brb
<akgraner> k
<tyche> Back
<tyche> akgraner: I agree that it's on a case by case basis.  My point was that in the case of Ubuntu-Women (particularly where there has been some animosity) an unlogged channel where they don't have to worry about it coming back on them would be good.
<akgraner> yep I am not opposed to that
<tyche> I think you understand where I'm coming from.  I'm sure you've heard some of the horror stories that I have.  Maybe more.
<akgraner> tyche, yep I understand
<cjohnston> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> cjohnston: I'm posting it now
<cjohnston> thank you sir!
<cjohnston> ty nhandler !
<nhandler> You are welcome cjohnston
<nhandler> cjohnston: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1968
<cjohnston> :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, do you have an hour?
<nhandler> akgraner: Not really. What did you need?
<akgraner> working on getting my blog on the planet
<akgraner> no worries :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: That doesn't take an hour ;)
<akgraner> it did last time.. :-(
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-15
<cjohnston> akgraner: if you want some help tomorrow getting your blog onto planet I can help.
<tyche> Congratulations akgraner on your appointment as the new leader of the Ubuntu Women project as selected by the Community Council.
<akgraner> tyche, thank you..
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-10
<CensoredBiscuit> :3
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-11
<alourie> good morning
<JanC> what's happening with the team reports in UWN?
<JanC> seems like they got stuck in October 2010?
<pleia2> I explained in -community-team
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks for explaining that.
<pleia2> I'm not going to be able to help with UWN much this week afterall, a bit too overwhelmed with my day job :(
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-12
<nhandler> I can probably pull some links tomorrow. If someone could get summaries written up, I can try and prepare it Sunday (won't be around Thurs-Sat)
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-13
<akgraner> Hey all just wanted to let you know ownership of ubuntu-news.org has been transfered to Canonical and they are now proceeding with moving Standing up the new Fridge :-)
<akgraner> YAY!
<evilnhandler> akgraner: Great news
<akgraner> evilnhandler, yep I thought it was too :-)  I'll let you know more as it unfolds
<evilnhandler> akgraner: Thanks a lot.
<Pendulum>  akgraner yay! \o/
<akgraner> Pendulum, I know right :-)  I am super-duper excited...
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> I can't do all the stuff I was doing before  right now, but I can do a couple of things... woo hoo...
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks again to you and nhandler et all for getting issue 218 out
<akgraner> Is 219 for this Monday or next?
<pleia2> should be for this, but work has been killing me and nhandler is trying to pick up slack
<pleia2> dunno if we'll make it
<akgraner> ok  -  thought I might help out if that's cool with you all
<pleia2> please do :)
<pleia2> I am available some of the day sunday and monday, so I can help get it out the door if we have someone writing some summaries and collecting links
<akgraner> :-)  I'll add to the googledoc unless you all are doing it somewhere else these days
<akgraner> 2.5 months away seems life forever...
<pleia2> I don't think we used the google doc at all last time
<pleia2> pretty much just http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas and the wiki I think
<pleia2> I wrote up all the summaries on UWN-Ideas
<pleia2> I think we need to collect planet links from the past week too
<akgraner> ok  - just wanted to make sure I was adding stuff where ever you all were
<akgraner> you all rock! just to tell you again!
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm out of town for the long weekend (and didn't get a chance to pull links last night due to finals). If you or someone can get links/summaries, I have no issue copying it to the wiki and getting everything sorted out for publishing
<akgraner> alrighty
<akgraner> Pete's out of town all week and this weekend and the kids will be away as well so I'll have some time
<nhandler> akgraner: While you are here, I sent pleia2 a list of things we had to run by you and the team. But there was 1 topic that really is aimed at you. When we went to publish on the forum, we realized that only moderators could post new threads to the UWN forum (I thought anyone could post but only moderators could sticky). This meant that we had to email the thread to Joeb454 to post and sticky. Could we possibly get a few ...
<nhandler> ... more people added with access there (especially if we are going to rotate the publishers)
<pleia2> I should have time this evening, I'll collect the rest of the "things we need to ask akgraner" from the backlog
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks.
<akgraner> nhandler, sure I'll send the request
<akgraner> who all do we want added
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. Thanks a lot. That step took a lot longer than necessary due to nobody having access
<akgraner> just give me the names
<akgraner> did you script work fine for you?
<akgraner> the formatting one for the forums
<nhandler> akgraner: Probably people doing publishing (me, pleia2, highvoltage are the people who have done it so far afaik)
<pleia2> I'm elizabeth on the forums
<akgraner> okie dokie :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep, besides the images
<akgraner> yeah  - you have to manually add those
<akgraner> sorry I forgot to add that point
<nhandler> pleia2: I think I left the topic of having all of the tasks being rotating positions out of the email to you
 * pleia2 dragged into work call
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. pleia2 and I figured out most of the stuff. If she doesn't beat me to it, I'll run the rest of the items past you when I get home Saturday night or Sunday
<pleia2> bbl :)
<akgraner> alrighty
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-14
<leoquant> via: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar I try to add an event via a gmail account to ubuntu : http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<leoquant> but the event isn't on the fridge yet
<leoquant> someone into fridge calendar?
<leoquant> everything is set as subscribed in the wiki
<leoquant> does someone approve/add events requests to the calendar/
<leoquant> and push the events into the calendar....
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/626/detail/
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-15
<leoquant> Hai all i have published two ubuntu-nl loco events on: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/LoCoCalendar this day and next week 22 jan. 19.30 but i dont see them on the calendar but some people do see them, could someone explain how this is possible, and how i solve this problem?
<leoquant> i disabled optimize google add-on, and even apparmor on firefox/ refreshed the page a hundred times etc etc
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-16
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<Pendulum> jasono: please don't post away messages to every channel
<akgraner> has anyone looked at leoquant's request - I didn't want to duplicate the effort if someone else already has
<pleia2> not I, and nhandler is away today
<pleia2> speak of the devil
<[N]> pleia2: I'll be home some time tomorrow
<pleia2> I was just remarking that you are away today :)
<[N]> I know :)
<[N]> If someone does links and summaries, I can handle publishing and all of that stuff
<[N]> Otherwise, we can try for next week
 * pleia2 is just home for a few minutes, off to CLSWest dinner soon
<[N]> I'm off for now too. I see some hilights, but email or MemoServ me for anything needing a reply
<Pendulum> akgraner: I tried talking to him about some of it earlier. It showed up on my computer, but didn't seem to be showing up on his
<Pendulum> I'm seeing the event that was for today, but not the one for next week :-/
<[N]> Pendulum: What event?
<Pendulum> [N]: leeoquant's Ubuntu-NL classes that he tried to add to the LoCo calendar
 * jasono is back (gone 00:33:45)
<[N]> Pendulum: Check now
<Pendulum> [N]: now I see them both
<Pendulum> [N]: he was never able to see either. Which is part of the confusion
<[N]> Pendulum: Great. I'm off now (for real). Poke me if there are still problems
<nhandler> Anyone find time to do links/summaries? Or should we hold off one more week and put out another call for help (maybe try setting up a rotating schedule for all jobs)
<pleia2> alas no, and I need to do some errands this afternoon
<pleia2> maybe we put it off another week, I should have time this week to work on some stuff, and I'm on call next weekend so I'll be forced to stay at home :)
<nhandler> I guess I'll start pulling links. We can decide when to publish later
<nhandler> pleia2: No objections here
<pleia2> I'll take some time to start defining the "jobs" too (probably just look at the to do list and chop it up for volunteers to easily read)
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-09
<pleia2> I finished general, success stories, loco and cloud
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; are all the reviews done? If not I'll have a look tomorrow afternoon (that's in about 12 hours)
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I finished up "other news" and am wrapping up "in the press" - still need planet and blogosphere to be done
<MrChrisDruif> Alright. I'm off for the tonight, I'll see what needs doing tomorrow afternoon
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> if someone else could pitch in too that'd be great, there are about 14 more summaries to write and I'm getting tired :)
 * pleia2 also has other things to work on this evening
 * MrChrisDruif feels bad for "deserting" pleia2 
<akgraner> pleia2, all the summaries will be finished soon
<akgraner> I'm finishing them now and editing as well :-)  I can tell bkerensa was helping :-)
<akgraner> I'll move things over when I'm finished as well.
<pleia2> akgraner: general and thank yous are gone from the google doc, but not updated on the wiki, forget to save?
<pleia2> (or not saved yet?)
<akgraner> not saved yet
<pleia2> ah ok, good :)
<akgraner> moving stuff over now
<pleia2> thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> and fixing the stats
<pleia2> I'll fill in the missing security stats (looks like we only have them from Jan 4th onward) and do a review in the morning
<pleia2> I think Liraz has been updating the document each week, and deleting the security and updates stats each week, but we'll want to include them for all three weeks
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I hadn't gotten there yet thanks for looking at those
<pleia2> almost done with notes for both my SCALE talks \o/
<akgraner> yay
<akgraner> I haven't started mine yet :-(
<akgraner> ok everything is moved over but I noticed I forgot one summary will add it in just a few
<akgraner> pleia2, do you want to add the "In this Issue" section or do you want me too?
<akgraner> pleia2, we may have to physically check all the links on the wiki to make sure they don't include the google doc redirect
<MrChrisDruif> Does the Google doc do that?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I am not sure when it started but it happens now
<akgraner> grrrrrr
<akgraner> seems like the links are fine but I only did the first five
<akgraner> just need a few more eyes to review it and pleia2 will tweak the updates and security stats and add In This Issue... ping me if ya need me - but I'll be afk for a few hours
<MrChrisDruif> I'll have a looksy this afternoon what needs doing
 * MrChrisDruif is off again
<pleia2> updated the security and updates
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; are all the summaries written up?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yep
<pleia2> akgraner finished them last night
<pleia2> just need editorial review now (I'm doing a quick style review now)
<MrChrisDruif> Great, I planned on helping this afternoon, but planning changed
<pleia2> akgraner: links copied to the wiki should be fine re: google doc redirect, since we're not copying them as html, you just copied the link text itself into the wiki page, so as long as the link looks good (no google redirect stuff in it) we're fine
<akgraner> yep I clicked on a few last night just to make sure
<akgraner> that kinda bit me before on a wordpress post
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, with wordpress you're copying html to html if you're using the html version of the wordpress input box
<akgraner> so I learned :-)
<pleia2> I don't tend to use the html box for wordpress because it ends up with weirdly formatted posts like the last one you made to fridge (it sets the font of the mailing list page instead of using the default font of fridge, for one)
<pleia2> ok, I think I got all the CamelCase and glaring formatting errors
<pleia2> haven't actually read through them though, need to get back to work :)
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> should we sneak this one in, even if it's not strictly within our time window? http://blog.canonical.com/2012/01/09/canonical-to-showcase-ubuntu-tv-at-ces/
<pleia2> just feels like it'll be painfully stale by next week :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: have a few minutes to do some editorial review of UWN? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue247
<Pendulum> pleia2: give me 5 and then I'll do it
<pleia2> yay, thank you!
<Pendulum> I'm going in to edit the couple of things I saw now
<Pendulum> pleia2: it's `` that cancels out CamelCase, right?
<Pendulum> nevermind, I confirmed :)
<Pendulum> I'm saving and then I'm done :)
<Pendulum> okay, I'm all out :)
<pleia2> great, thanks
 * bkerensa was gonna help with summaries last night but my network was acting up so I couldnt even make our LoCo meeting
<bkerensa> :(
<akgraner> pleia2, did you add that summary  - heck I would sneak that one  in for sure :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I added it in the same area as the announcement for CES
<akgraner> cool - I meant to mention that earlier but got busy with work
<akgraner> :-/
<pleia2> I think we're ready to publish
<akgraner> Do you want to do the honors or do you want me to?
<pleia2> I can, but not for another 2 hours :)
<akgraner> ok I'm finishing one thing for work and then I can do it - I'll let you know if I do :-)
<pleia2> ok
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-10
<pleia2> releasing now
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue247
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-11
<pleia2> akgraner: will you have that list of wiki pages to us this week? I set aside time last weekend for it in anticipation, I need to know whether I should again this weekend or if I need to push it to february
<akgraner> pleia2, yep
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Great
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-12
<dholbach> bkerensa, how are you doing?
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-14
<pleia2> akgraner: I know you've been super busy, but I really really need that document of wiki pages you reviewed, if I don't get to it tomorrow it's going to have to wait until February :(
<akgraner> finishing now :-)
<pleia2> thank you
<akgraner> you're welcome
 * pleia2 will be chained to desk all day tomorrow for User Days
<pleia2> so good opportunity to knock a ton of stuff out :)
<akgraner> I'm determined to get it to you before I go to bed tonight :-)
<akgraner> you know those heck or highwater moments I have :-)
<pleia2> much appreciated
<akgraner> understand completely
<pleia2> UWN-wise I'll finish up adding articles to the google doc tomorrow and send out the email to summary writers
<pleia2> I'm thinking I'll also do another blog post asking for summary writers, I suspect we'll need to do this every 6 months or so
<pleia2> things are getting a bit lean around here again
<akgraner> great - I'll do my Sunday thing :-) I like to give people the opportunity to volunteer first
<pleia2> yay!
<holstein> yeah, i can probaly help sunday too
<holstein> or late tomorrow
<pleia2> thanks holstein
<akgraner> holstein, thanks!
<holstein> :)
<akgraner> I am hating the WIki right now :-(
<pleia2> it's being really really slow tonight
<Unit193> I never like the wiki, it's slow half the time
<akgraner> pleia2, check your inbox :-)
<akgraner> I'll be online for a few more minutes (in akgraner time - I am told my "minutes" are a bit different than the norm)
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you!
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome  - I hope it makes sense to you
<akgraner> and I am all for deleting stuff :-) ie whole pages
<akgraner> per jcastro suggestion in Budapest
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> My son has his a couple of his friends over tonight - teenage boys are um very silly
<pleia2> haha, I bet
<pleia2> makes sense so far, I'll dig in deeper tomorrow
<Unit193> Heh, akgraner, how old are they?
<akgraner> 14 an 15 year olds
<akgraner> ahhhh!
<akgraner> the only think that held their attention for anytime besides the xbox was me working on my i.MX53 board
<akgraner> they thought that was cool
<Unit193> Oooh, best years ;)
<akgraner> if you say so :-/ now I just want them to go to sleep
<pleia2> ok, summary email sent off :)
 * pleia2 skims through news from Friday
<pleia2> gosh, CES makes tech blogs go crazy, this week was very news-heavy for tech stuff
<bkerensa> very much so.... probably the most exhausting time of year for tech writers aside from November when all the PR firms are trying to get us their latest gadgets they hope will be reviewed or added to a gift guide before christmas
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<bkerensa> \o/
<pleia2> philipballew: ready in 10 minutes? :)
<pleia2> hey, wrong channel
<pleia2> need summaries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Already?
<pleia2> yep!
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-15
<MrChrisDruif> Sod!
<holstein> i did a couple sections... gotta run :.
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<akgraner> I'll be working on it in a little while :-)
<akgraner> Whatever's not finished and stuff
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-07
<akgraner> pleia2, I edited what is still on the gdoc and wrote a couple summaries that were missing.  Hope this helps.  :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I did NOT move anything to the wiki, but all the summaries on the gdoc have been reviewed and edited.
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you!
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue298
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: talking about news, we never had our chat (cc. nhandler)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yeah I know - I've had sock kids - one with Mono and one with Pneumonia  - but they are better now and back in school - so ...just ping when you have some free time time week
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, good to hear they're better
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'm free now if you wanna talk
<akgraner> sure let me snag my headset
<pleia2> thanks for working on this :) started new job today and am flying to Seattle on Sunday to meet some of my team, so I really don't have time for it
<akgraner> pleia2, now worries - it's just a matter of pulling in some stats and doing some videos - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  I'm soooo excited and happy for you!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: best of lucks with that! :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, invite when you are ready
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sent :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-08
<pleia2> akgraner: think you could publish next week? I could probably manage to do it somehow but it may be tricky since that's travel+meet new boss day
<pleia2> I'll make sure it's prepped and all ready
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-09
<akgraner> pleia2, yeppers
<akgraner> adding it to my calendar now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: let me know if you need any help with that
<akgraner> will do
<pleia2> can someone give https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2013-January/001713.html a listen?
<pleia2> (make sure it's non-offensive, decent content)
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> I'll listen during my lunch break and get back to you on this one
<pleia2> thanks, for this and publish next week :)
<Silverlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-12
<pleia2> akgraner: were you able to listen to that podcast?
<pleia2> if not, does anyone have time to? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2013-January/001713.html
<pleia2> doesn't need to be pro-quality or anything, just decent and something we wouldn't be embarrassed to put in UWN
<Silverlion> hi every1
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-13
<philipballew> akgraner, did you ever decide if you were coming to LA in February?
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-06
<pleia2> gonyere: thanks again for pitching in this week :)
<pleia2> ok, sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: if you can when you get a chance https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue349
 * pleia2 sleep &
<jose> pleia2: publishing in ~4h
<PaulW2U> jose: i think you may be in the driving seat today, everything looks OK to me, 3 of us have reviewed the summaries
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com//stackexchange.com/sites Still this one, pretty sure that was there last week too.
<Unit193> jose, pleia2: Everything else seems fine though.
<pleia2> Unit193: ah yeah, we need to find someone to fix that script
<pleia2> jose: I'll be in and out today re: conference, so pleia2: me when you release so I can mod it and x-post to forums and such
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-07
<jose> pleia2: hey, about to release now
<jose> had a power cut
<jose> about to pull the trigger
<jose> pleia2: hey, need the message released
<pleia2> done, but on tablet so will finish the rest at lunch :)
<jose> cool, thanks!
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue349
 * pleia2 has a couple minutes on laptop now
<pleia2> jose: can you toss the text of the forum post somewher
<pleia2> ?
<jose> pleia2: doing that now
<pleia2> ta
<jose> pleia2: http://mirza.joseeantonior.com/forum.post should have it
<pleia2> ah, you replaced newlines already :) thanks
<jose> yep, no worries :)
<jose> huh, the fridge has been upgraded!
<pleia2> haha, neat
<pleia2> lmk when you get the fridge post up and I'll add to discourse
<jose> sure
<jose> whoops, it's giving me errors!
<pleia2> ok, forums and G+ are done
<pleia2> uh oh re: errors
<jose> fixed
<jose> and fridge done
<jose> doing wiki thingies
<jose> pleia2: should I put this edition as the first one of the 2014 list?
<pleia2> jose: yeah :)
<pleia2> discourse is done
<pleia2> back to conference now
<jose> cool
<jose> later on we should discuss whether moving to CC 4.0 or not
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-11
<pleia2> yeesh, I thought things were slow over the holidays, another slow news week!
 * jose checks
<jose> pleia2: if you get some links I'll do the summaries and take care of the rest
<pleia2> jose: no worries, I'm getting home Sunday morning, just scrambling to get links together
<jose> cool
<jose> I'll try to get some
<benonsoftware> I'll be able to hel pout with summeries over the next few weeks.
<pleia2> jose: think you can get that classroom post out on the blog so we can include that too?
<jose> pleia2: oh right, writing that now!
<pleia2> jose: I'm going to send this off to summary writers, go ahead and add the link when you can :)
<jose> sure, in the middle of writing
<pleia2> ok, packing up my laptop now, I have a long layover in aukland so I'll be back in 11 hours or so
<jose> have a nice flight!
<jose> if there's anything else I can help with just let me know
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-05
<pleia2> 2 In the Press articles to write summaries for, jose happen to be around?
<pleia2> heh, no security/updates these weeks, crazy
 * pleia2 takes care of Press summaires
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue398
<Unit193> Lookin' good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> pleia2: hey, I was having dinner, still something to check?
<pleia2> jose: just editorial review now :)
<pleia2> oh, I need to email it off
<jose> :P
 * pleia2 distraction-city
<jose> cool, will take a look in a while!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done. Seems ages ago we started on issue #398 :)
<pleia2> hah, yeah it does :)
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-06
<pleia2> oof, publishing
<pleia2> will do in a few minutes
<pleia2> facebook is being all slow and fail, I'll update later if I can
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 398 for the two weeks December 22, 2014 - January 4, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue398
<jose> thanks, pleia2!
<jose> pleia2: facebook is solved now
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
<pleia2> jose: did you post to it?
<pleia2> much appreciated
 * pleia2 wanders off for the evening
<jose> yep
<jose> have fun!
<jose> working on C
<jose> CDF report*
<pleia2> thanks jose
<jose> :)
<pleia2> adding UOS dates post
<pleia2> jose: removed the planet tag from your post since it's already on the planet via Michael's, and added a link back to his blog (since that's the source)
<pleia2> (the reason we have the planet tag is to avoid duplicates, which people often complained about)
<jose> pleia2: oh, sorry, didn't notice that
<pleia2> no problem
<pleia2> easy enough to fix :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-08
<pleia2> PaulW2U: congrats on membership! :D
<PaulW2U> Thanks pleia2 - I guess I'll have to finish those summaries next week ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> we got one new volunteer from my last blog post, so we'll see
<PaulW2U> I also have to thank akgraner - it was her video that got me started in UWN
<pleia2> that's what we need, someone who doesn't hate making videos :)
<Unit193> PaulW2U: Oooh!  Member?  Congrats!
<PaulW2U> Thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-09
<pleia2> slow news week
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-11
<PaulW2U> I suspect that the summary writers email didn't go out. No worries, summaries almost complete.
<pleia2> oh no, I thought I had, I'm so sorry
<pleia2> my fever spiked at 102 on Friday, so I'm not surprised I only got around to browsing the links, I should have passed it off since I was unwell
<PaulW2U> Not a problem, wasn't much there to do anyway - assume you're better now?
<pleia2> fever is gone :) on the mend
<jose> pleia2: great you're feeling better now
<jose> PaulW2U: thanks for your help this week!
<jose> anything left to do?
<PaulW2U> All summaries done, just looking to see if I can add any new links
<PaulW2U> A very quite week
<PaulW2U> *quiet
<pleia2> might add Stuart's latest post, it's kind of a how-to but an important one for contributors
<pleia2> people have the worst time with screencasts
<pleia2> and phones are big fancy :)
<PaulW2U> added - I'll write the summary shortly
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-11
<pleia2> pulling out the betanews alpha1 article, I didn't include it because they kept referring to ubuntu alpha, and ubuntu itself didn't have an alpha (just some flavors), so it was very inaccurate
<wxl> yeah well that's always a bit confusing
<wxl> i always tell people lubuntu is ubuntu
<wxl> thus you can say "ubuntu" and not necessarily exclude lubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<wxl> i like to think of ubuntu as the umbrella to all the products including ubuntu desktop itself
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> they were pretty specific about trying out ubuntu in the article though, didn't want to pass along such gross misinformation
<pleia2> one more summary needed for the korean loco news item
<wxl> need the help or you got it?
<pleia2> need help :) editing, moving other others and pulling in stats
<wxl> heading there now
<pleia2> thank you :)
<wxl> oooh those quote characters tho O_O
<wxl> 『♥』
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> the wiki is being really finicky
<wxl> oh, that comes as such a shock
<wxl> </sarcasm>
<pleia2> :)
<jose> I can pull stats later if needed
<wxl> anything else pleia2 ?
<pleia2> jose: no worries, I've got it :)
<pleia2> wxl: nope, thanks for your help!
<wxl> np
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue449
<pleia2> aaand sent off to editors
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: thanks for the review
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 449 for the week January 4 - 10, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue449
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-14
<pleia2> posted the vivid EOL note to the fridge
 * pleia2 sleep &
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-15
<pleia2> jose: have some time to add this to the fridge? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-January/001834.html
<pleia2> I can do later if needed
<jose> pleia2: I'll work on it in a bit, no worries :)
<pleia2> ty :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what's up with the newsletter?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: aren't the summaries usually on the document?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I haven't added links yet
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'll send out an email when it's ready for summaries to be written :)
<pleia2> (still at work, will likely work on it in a couple hours)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: anything I can do to help with this?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: you're always welcome to add links to the document
<pleia2> if you find news, add it
<pleia2> I go through and audit everything added anyway before I send it off to summary writers, so I'll delete or re-arrange if something doesn't look right
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but me question is, the articles/sources from you are consistent...what are they? then I can start adding stuff on to make it faster for you
<tsimonq2> as in the sources
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<pleia2> I also search google news: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu#q=ubuntu&tbm=nws
<jose> if you find something that's interesting, feel free to add it
<pleia2> and grab things people share on G+, twitter, whatever
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> I will get started
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and why dosn't the document use Ubuntu font? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: at that rate, why don't we use pad.ubutnu.com? XD
<tsimonq2> :P XD
<tsimonq2> o/ wxl
<pleia2> tsimonq2: too much work, I just use the defaults
<tsimonq2> heh ok
<tsimonq2> pleia2: for the blog articles, do I just do ones about specific Ubuntu stuff, or just all of the Planet articles?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: only the ubuntu ones
<pleia2> and not "how to" articles, only news
<tsimonq2> gotcha
<Unit193> jose: Thanks for posting that.
<jose> Unit193: IRCC? sure :)
<pleia2> this is a how-to, not news: "Managing my books" http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2016/01/13/managing-my-books/
<pleia2> this is news: http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2016/kde-kubuntu-status-update-patreon-and-donations-notifications/
<tsimonq2> ahh gotcha
<tsimonq2> I see
<pleia2> tsimonq2: and softpedia articles are blogosphere (not press)
<pleia2> press is like, forbes, new york times, even PC World
<pleia2> if it's not a famous/long-lived publisher, it's a blog
<tsimonq2> ohhhhh
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> you'll also want to look at insights.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> does the fiercewireless.com add any kind of new material or information than what the insights article offers?
<pleia2> if not, don't include it, just include the insights.ubuntu.com link
<tsimonq2> gotcha
<pleia2> I would probably put this one In The Press: http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2016/01/13/att-adopts-canonicals-ubuntu-in-push-to-replace-proprietary-systems-with-open-source-tech/
<pleia2> that one is confusing because it's the Wall Street Journal "blog", but wsj is weird
<pleia2> oh, tsk, the WSJ one is behind a pay wall :(
<pleia2> so much for that!
<tsimonq2> yeah I have been kinda following that story
<tsimonq2> I saw that :P
<tsimonq2> but I just went with the insights article
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> and that should go under "Ubuntu Cloud News"
<pleia2> since it's an official source about cloud things
<pleia2> (official source == from planet ubuntu, from any URL on canonical.com or *.ubuntu.com)
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<pleia2> ok, I need to work on Work now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and since summaries won't go there, what should the formatting look like?
<pleia2>  * AT&T selects Ubuntu for cloud and enterprise applications - http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/att-selects-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-enterprise-applications/
<tsimonq2> ahh gotcha, ok, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure, thanks for helping out with this, much appreciated
<pleia2> don't be offended if I delete things later ;) softpedia publishes *a lot* and so I usually only do a selection of their high quality articles
<tsimonq2> ahh gotcha :)
<tsimonq2> glad I can help :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would this be included? found it on the Planet
<tsimonq2> http://carla-sella.blogspot.com/2016/01/rockwork-ubuntu-clockwork-for-pebble.html
<pleia2> tsimonq2: that one is kind of borderline :\
<tsimonq2> pleia2: which is why I wanted to ask
<pleia2> it's kind of a how-to, but it's also introducing a cool phone app
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> blogosphere?
<pleia2> you can put it under Ubuntu Phone News for now
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> I like this SO MUCH better than summary writing, although I am still gonna help out with that :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: all articles from Planet are good to go
<tsimonq2> pleia2: putting this under LoCo News: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/15/ubuntu-is-coming-to-a-city-near-you/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: hm, we should confirm that it's being coordinated with LoCos
<pleia2> sometimes Canonical just does their own thing
<Unit193> Sometiems?
<pleia2> Unit193 :)
 * pleia2 asks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what's the difference between blogosphere and Planet?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: planet comes from planet.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> blogosphere is everyone else
<tsimonq2> ahhh gotcha
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what about this? http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/12/mojo-updates/
<tsimonq2> it seems like it's talking about updates
<tsimonq2> so *I* would put it, but I wanted to double-check
<pleia2> tsimonq2: cloud
<tsimonq2> gotcha thanks :)
<jose> pleia2: for that event, the evening sessions you have to pay for
<pleia2> jose: yeah
<pleia2> I think there are drink tickets on thursday night, but you need to buy food
<pleia2> jose: oh, *that*
<jose> yep, that :P
<pleia2> jose: lost the thread, I see you're talking about the canonical thing
<jose> yeah, I'll talk to Jorge about it when I see him
<pleia2> I think it goes in Canonical News then
<tsimonq2> pleia2: looking around and I found this: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=940
<tsimonq2> assuming blogosphere?
<tsimonq2> or not at all?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: that was on the planet
<pleia2> so planet :)
<tsimonq2> ohh ok
<pleia2> but honestly, it's not a great article
<tsimonq2> yeah
<pleia2> a title and not much content
<tsimonq2> so I might not even include it
<pleia2> so I wouldn't include it :\
<tsimonq2> yeah because it's so bare
<tsimonq2> pleia2: uhh Launchpad News? where is THAT? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<tsimonq2> plus there are no updates :P
<pleia2> tsimonq2: it no longer exists
<pleia2> yeah, because that
<pleia2> they used to have a lovely blog and would update us on news
<pleia2> the blog gets updated sometimes, but now it just lands in Planet
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> pleia2: what about Ubuntu Forums News?
<pleia2> that doesn't exist anymore either
<pleia2> if there is UF news (hasn't been in a while) it would go in "Other Community News" if it's not on the planet
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would Slashdot Linux be a good source for blogosphere and/or other articles of interest?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'm not familiar with it
<pleia2> if it's got articles about ubuntu, sure
<wxl> it depends
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I have used it for ages, but check it out when you have a chance :)
<wxl> some articles from slashdot are informative
<wxl> some are speculative
<tsimonq2> yeah, as it's community-sourced
<tsimonq2> wxl: but SOME are good
<wxl> i do like slashdot a lot, though
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> i used it to find out an answer to a very tricky question last night
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> (namely whether or not mailman munging from fields truly violates RFC 5322 and whether or not that's something to be concerned about)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: putting a good amount of OMG Ubuntu! articles in the Blogosphere, so you can sort through the good ones :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the blogosphere is pretty much complete, I think no more articles need to be added
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Ubuntu Community Q&A is in the featured Audio and Video
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and what goes in In Other News, and where should I find this stuff?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well either way I think I'm done...I looked at all of the sites on the link you sent me, so I put a good 20 articles. I hope I helped! :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: usually In Other News is just where full circle magazine goes, it's empty if they don't have a release that week
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ahh ok
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but take a glance, are there any other sources I should look look at? and did I miss anything?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I really can't right now, work :( I can look in a bit
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I would really like to help with this more often if possible, and I just want suggestions :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: FINALLY! my "link spamming abilities" are becoming useful! :D XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: :X
<tsimonq2> (joking)
<tsimonq2> :P
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-16
<tsimonq2> pleia2: just curious, not asking to be annoying, I just want to know when to check back...anyways...when will you be able to look at the articles? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I really don't know, I'm still working
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I need to take a break, but I went through some of the articles, can you look at my comments on the omg ubuntu links?
<pleia2> alas, just because it's on omg ubuntu, doesn't mean it's ubuntu-y, or matches criteria for inclusion
<tsimonq2> yeah gotcha
<pleia2> ok, newsletter reviewed and sent to summary writers
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks for your help, just a few edits and added a few more articles from around
<tsimonq2> got it :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: LoCo thing, I want you to add it because you already summoned the summary writers, although nobody but me is on the doc: http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/blog/2016/01/15/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and I just published it as you summoned them, so I think it can still go in :)
<pleia2> the newsletter covers through sunday, so plenty of time :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2:  oh ok, so I might as well add it :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and the purpose of that blog post is basically to say, "we exist"
<tsimonq2> and to shed some light on how it works
<pleia2> alright
<tsimonq2> yay :D
 * PaulW2U makes some minor updates to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: MUCH appreciated :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-17
<pleia2> could use some summaries for the various LoCo News items
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the summary for the LoCo blog post is pretty great ;D
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-09
<guiverc_t> pleia2, i know; stared post midnight;  maybe able to do some more in an 45-75min
<guiverc_t> done... but i'd read them to ensure they make any sense (i've a headache & bad vision today)
<guiverc_t> ps: "i'd ready them" - didn't mean me; meant "suggest someone else read them"
<pleia2> thanks for working on them :) I'll have a look
<guiverc_t> :)
<pleia2> this cold is really bringing me down :( I'll try to move over summaries and add stats in the morning if I can make the time
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue494
<pleia2> and otherwise ready for editors
 * pleia2 packs up and heads to work
<Unit193> Seems good.
<pleia2> ty
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks paul
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-10
<guiverc_2> quick note (mostly to self probably; aid my useless memory)... got reply from b.quigley; his 'new' entry in planet.ubuntu was because he'd modified it (included a one-line update), this caused the script that generates planet.ubuntu to treat whole 'blog' as new & hence entry (this wasn't in UWN; but equiv. to one detected & removed this week)
<guiverc_2> if you don't understand my 'unquick note' - just ignore....
<pleia2> I will release in the AM again, cold is still kicking me in the head x_x
<guiverc_2> pleia2; rest & get well soon.  :)
<PaulW2U_> guiverc_2: That's happened to me on my own blog. Although the publication date remains the same
<PaulW2U_> planet.ubuntu.com still picks up the change and publishes the post as being a new one
 * PaulW2U_ goes back to non Ubuntu activities
 * guiverc_2 waves thanks Paul
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 494 for the week January 2 - 8, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue494
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-13
<guiverc_t> uwn:  minimal in planet.ubu , but added.
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-14
<pleia2> doing a 2 week edition, there's so little news this week
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-10
<oerheks> yay .. http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-kernel-and-nvidia-updates-to-fix-meltdown-and-spectre-519305.shtml
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-12
<oerheks> yay, https://itsfoss.com/barcelona-open-source/
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-14
<guiverc_d> should https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html go on fridge?
<oerheks> firefox 59 will do gtk3 only https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/0054a15e3c89
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-07
<Bashing-om> working up the WIKI now . Will advise completion.
<Bashing-om> And UWN560 up for proof reading and critique - note that I am tired . close attention to details here required .
<mIk3_08> Copy Billy.
<guiverc> made common gdoc about VLC 3.0 (blogo first)
<Wild_Man> Looking it over now
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Checking that VLC summary :)
<guiverc> sorry also issue with nvidia 410.93, second sentence.   my 2c in gdoc also
<Bashing-om> guiverc: VLC re-editied .. see now what you think in the WIKI // looking at Nvidia next.
<Wild_Man> For simplicity sake, since we have more people looking at the doc and working on it, might be best to try to make the changes on the gdoc then copy and paste to the wiki, not in the final stage but up until the final stage, just my thoughts, take it or leave it
<guiverc> :) on VLC
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nvidia re-edited ..
<guiverc> :) on NVID too - I'm all happy
<Wild_Man> It looks good to me but I am not an expert, did you look over the wiki mIk3_08 ?
<mIk3_08> not yet Wild_Man. any linked? or is it the wiki link that billy send to me.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue560 .
<mIk3_08> yeah. I saw it. thanks Bashing-om and guiverc
<mIk3_08> Thanks also Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Your welcome mIk3_08
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: .. And this is the way we do it :P All together now !
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man, I'm try to add news today. can I still make it today?
<Wild_Man> News ended yesterday actually, what is it?
<mIk3_08> or its already late. or I gonna prepare it for this week.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: No, we will clear Gdoc when the WIKI is published .. then start work on next week's issue on Gdoc.
<mIk3_08> Copy Billy. Thanks
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: So uf ya got something new to add .. dave it on your system locally until such time as the Gdoc for 561 is opened .
<Bashing-om> save* .. boy I am tored !
<mIk3_08> copy billy. (Bashing-om)
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, you have to make sure the date the article was published that it is with the date range of the week we are working on, the one we publish tomorrow is from the Dec 30th thru Jan 5th, so next weeks begins Sunday the 6th thru Next Saturday in my time zone
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man, so, for the next publish, the range will be Jan 06 to 12 2019. right?
<Wild_Man> Yes mIk3_08
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man, How do we abbreviate "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue"
<mIk3_08> is it UWNI? or UWNLI?
<Wild_Man> UWN
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man, Copy
<Wild_Man> Nit issue
<Wild_Man> Not
<Bashing-om> Logging out of UWN - will look it over again when I am refreshed. Think though we are now good to go :P
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, just so you know only one person can edit the wiki at a time and we can not see the updates until the changes have been saved, for now you  do not need to worry about editing the wiki, just adding links and writing summaries is plenty
<mIk3_08> Copy Wild_Man. Thanks for letting me know.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, Your welcome!
<Wild_Man> Talk you everyone tomorrow getting off for the night
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: \o
<Wild_Man> You all did a great job!
<lotuspsychje> for those who want/need i have a daily rss linux news feed @ ##techrss
<lotuspsychje> only serves for spam all day
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I tried to get the RSS list .. and I had a failure .. sure to be my ignorance :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the bot is not always up, maybe thats why?
<lotuspsychje> on my working days it spams automatic
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Maybe .. I join the channel ,, and try again :)
<lotuspsychje> sure
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yup .. workie now :)
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> only when the ghost is online
<mIk3_08> Congratz to all! God Bless.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Debian's human rights paradox @ https://danielpocock.com/debian-human-rights-paradox
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2019/01/07/291/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" I am not aware of any  additional changes .. target time to publish 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> Prepared to push Big Red Button: 21:00 GMT :)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. making the forum post next.
<Wild_Man> I Will do social media as soon as i eat
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; forum post done :) .. doing the re-directs now .
<Bashing-om> re-directs are done :) .. pending is the social media .. slidinghorn is doing reddit :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you here?
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> reddit is done :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, facebook is not letting me post to the newsletter page will you try please?
<Wild_Man> Google+ and twitter is done
<guiverc> fb done
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc! no issues doing it?
<Bashing-om> Awaiting Fridge :)
<guiverc> i hate fb, it seemed to want to link wiki.ubuntu.com (ignoring rest), I had to re-do link 4 times..
<guiverc> Wild_Man, have you fridge read editor guidelines?; you can do fridge :)
<Wild_Man> I could not do it at all the button to write and publish is missing from the page for me and from the ubuntu forums page I run
<Wild_Man> No, I have not, do you have a link?
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<Wild_Man> Asking for a second editor to check the fridge newsletter before I publish
<guiverc> uwn #560 good for fridge posting Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Done, thanks again!
<Wild_Man> Good job everyone! I have to run for now bbl
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Still to see the bots pick up on the Fridge posting. Is there a problem ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 560 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-560/
<Bashing-om> And we have that confirmation from the Fridge .. setting Gdoc to issue 561 ATT.
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN561 :)
<Wild_Man> Just took a little while it seems
<Wild_Man> Once the buttons showed up after I logged out and back in it was pretty easy with guiverc help
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-08
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It works - when you know how :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Indeed!
<Wild_Man> I still can not post to facebook
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, if guiverc comes down sick, we may have a problem, then :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hopefully it is just a hiccup! or it could be FF acting up
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I no do social media .. no help there from me :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is FF I just logged in from chromium
<Wild_Man> and it works
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the logo is also missing from the ubuntu forums page in FF and it was slow but finally showed up in chromium, don;t know what is going on
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am presently running chromium .. I do not see any issue ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is all working now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If it ain't broke, we are not going to fix it :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: A Research Symbiont! @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/a-research-symbiont
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 7 Best Ubuntu Games Available on the Snap Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137388 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Finally Kicks Off Development of Linux 5.0, Coming March 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-finally-kicks-off-development-of-linux-5-0-coming-february-2019-524469.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop Reaches End of Life, Plasma 5.15 Arrives on February 12 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-reaches-end-of-life-plasma-5-15-arrives-on-february-12-524470.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-7 Now Available to Ubuntu Phone Users with Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-7-now-available-to-ubuntu-phone-users-with-many-improvements-524472.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 560 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-560/ (by wildmanne39)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux Kicks Off 2019 with First Snapshot Powered by Linux Kernel 4.20 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-kicks-off-2019-with-first-snapshot-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-20-524488.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.20 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-20-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-524489.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Help Pick a New Logo for Fedora @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137558 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: 10 Avoidable Community Management Mistakes @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/01/10/video-10-avoidable-community-management-mistakes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: And Then They Were Gone: GNOME Reverts Back to Brown for Folder Icons @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137573 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ted Gould: Texas Linux Fest 2019 in Dallas @ https://gould.cx/ted/blog/2019/01/10/Texas-Linux-Fest-2019-in-Dallas/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Git per-branch permissions @ http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-per-branch-permissions
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E19 – Kernel novo procura-se! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/10/s01e19-kernel-novo-procura-se/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E19 – Kernel novo procura-se! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/10/s01e19-kernel-novo-procura-se/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lightworks Video Editor Shares Its Plans for 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137571 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VLC Media Player Passes 3 Billion Downloads Mark, AirPlay Support Coming Soon @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/vlc-media-player-passes-3-billion-downloads-mark-airplay-support-coming-soon-524506.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VLC Just Passed 3 Billion Downloads @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137635 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart’s Online Multiplayer is Ready for Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137640 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-13
<Wild_Man> Hello guiverc you around?
<guiverc> Yep
<Wild_Man> guiverc, unless I am missing it I do not see the website/company included in the wiki anymore, so maybe it has already been corrected or I am just tired
<guiverc> or I'm the tired one .. looking
<Wild_Man> It still needs corrected in the gdoc from what I see
<guiverc> example in 'good' : "John Smith of News Site proclaims"
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will remove it
 * krytarik takes the red pill...
<Bashing-om> krytarik: One red pill may not be enough this week :P
<Wild_Man> guiverc, it should read "John Smith of proclaims" right?
<Wild_Man> wait
 * krytarik orders more red pills..
<Wild_Man>  guiverc, it should read "John Smith proclaims" right?
<guiverc> John Smith proclaims -- to me anyway
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> I did a copy and paste fail
<Wild_Man> Do we hear a second?
<krytarik> John Smith... you have got to be kidding me.. :P
<Wild_Man> I will leave it as is on the wiki, that is why I was asking
<guiverc> as for gdoc - i just commented & ignored them after that.. - I didn't finish my read thru of gdoc I think anyway
<Wild_Man> okay
<guiverc> I'd suggest changing wiki (or I could if you'd like) - it's what new people, or people look for how to (as we'd like) which is bad if we later drop to the current format.. it should be correct
<Wild_Man> Not sure krytarik wants it changed, or he is just commenting on the chosen name, not sure
<Wild_Man> If it needs changed I am happy to do it
<Wild_Man> To me it does look better but I am not a writer
<guiverc> I think it's the name - he wishes it was "Joe Blow"  :)   but I'm no writer either, I usually spew out what PaulW or pleia trained into me long ago  (or what I [incorrectly?] remember of it anyway)
<Wild_Man> I think you are right as well
<Wild_Man> We could come up with a new fun name
<Wild_Man> guiverc, there are a lot of summaries that way
<krytarik> guiverc: Yes, nice alternative.. :D
<Wild_Man> I changed it in the wiki but did not update the name for now
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Do you think my summaries are toooo short ? Just a thought on my part :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Just my opinion but I say no, they are just supposed to be to lines long
<Wild_Man> opps numbers locked turned of again
<Wild_Man> 1 to 4 lines
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<guiverc> sorry was away; I suspect readers would prefer shorter to longer   (as long as needed detail is there; but let writer or person doing the work decide [ideally]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I keep in mind your advise in that the desired result is to prompt the reader to open the link :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Linux for Chromebooks’ May Let Chromebook Owners Choose Which Distro to Use @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137575 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Celluloid’ is the new name of GNOME MPV @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137664 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Freespire 5.0 "Coho" Planned for Mid-November 2019, Linspire 9.0 Comes Late 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/freespire-5-0-coho-planned-for-mid-november-2019-linspire-9-0-comes-late-2020-524524.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Rhythmbox Is Finally Sorting Its Toolbar Out @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137670 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Frameworks 5.54 Released for KDE Plasma 5.15, Adds Android Notifications @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-frameworks-5-54-released-for-kde-plasma-5-15-adds-android-notifications-524525.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN561 up for critique and and scrutiny and proof reading. Is "In This Issue" parsable ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I have to run out for a little while I will look it over when I get back, Are you having an issue parsing "In this Issue"? I know it is usually parsable
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, I have no issie with "in this issue" but I do have reservations that the Fridge will handle it .
<Wild_Man> It worked last week
<Wild_Man> I know the fridge script was throwing out an error but it did not last week either
<Wild_Man> BBL
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you around?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Wild_Man> If I change this title to a descriptive title on the forum, do I need to change it on the wiki? I am to tired to think this thread logically, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410068
<Wild_Man> I do not like the title
<krytarik> Yep, of course then you'll have to - once it got copied there..
<krytarik> ..Heh. :P
<Wild_Man> Thought so, I just read the link right after I change the title? If I change it on the forum it only changes the title in the first post
<Wild_Man> I am doing about 4 things at once, so my attention is divided, not good for me
<krytarik> Just update the link description in the UWN issue to the new thread title on the forums then, yes.
<Wild_Man> I think it is good now
<krytarik> Wild_Man: " *  Remote Server Accessibility Issue - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410068" - yeah, only a space too many after the asterisk there.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I removed one on the other end but missed that one, fixing now
<krytarik> Bashing-om: The images needs added there yet btw.
<Wild_Man> I wonder why it adds the extra spaces when doing a copy and paste?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Watching and waiting :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Can happen by copying from websites sometimes.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you have a script that parses the whole gdoc to be put on the wiki or does that always have to be done one section at a time?
<krytarik> No, that's a manual copy job.
<Wild_Man> Okay, that is what I thought but was not sure if you automated it
<krytarik> There is nothing to be gained by any such really.
<Wild_Man> The numbers for the quick links on the right side of the wiki some of them are not lined up
<Wild_Man> From 10 down
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: looking
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Oh, and I just see, the usual problem with a missing Planet section wrt the issue summary again. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: yeah - "planet" - but I am not sure of how to fix :(
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I don't see what you mean there.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, like you didn't fix it numerous times before already.. :P  (And I didn't explain it to you before either.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am aware that missing the "planet" section causes issues. But I do not know what it takes to recify that situation or why .
<krytarik> Could fix it manually by just dropping every subtopic off the summary starting from where the Planet section would be.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; will do .. ( I did think that ,,, but sure liked it with the subtopics listed ) - yuk .
<krytarik> And why the hell are you guys apparently Google-translating the Ubuntu Portugal podcast stuff now?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: will change the Portugal podcast back also .
<krytarik> Seems like you've doing this for quite some issues now.
<Bashing-om> Changes made to issues and Portugal podcast.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Ok, now just need to revert the title translation too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K -
<Wild_Man> This is what I see when I look on the right side of the wiki 10 down the first number is outside side of the shaded area https://imgur.com/a/S5q5Kns
<krytarik> I seriously wonder who's grande idea this was, while I wasn't looking for a few issues.
<Wild_Man> Sorry I was busy my wife started trying to cook a meal using her walker and I had to get in the kitchen and make her set down and take over
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-06
<guiverc> looks good Bashing-om (612)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good deal ; thanks for taking the time :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Matrix In, Telegram Out @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/matrix-in-telegram-out/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: Creating AWS IAM Access Analyzers In All Regions Of All Accounts @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/qjS0yu0PH70/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux Kicks Off 2020 with New ISO Release Powered by Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-kicks-off-2020-with-new-iso-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-4-528765.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Unveils 2020 XPS 13 Linux Laptop with Fingerprint Reader, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-unveils-2020-xps-13-linux-laptop-with-fingerprint-reader-ubuntu-18-04-lts-528766.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP"; time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away, doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done ; No issues seen :D
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - pending is the social media posts.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Are you functional ?
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-07
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om I didn't notice (in bed as not real well); can I help?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well, As I have no accesses to the social medias, and wildman is out of pocket, I am at a loss as to how to complete this week's publishing :(
<guiverc> Sorry I hadn't even thought about the day -- it's Tuesday!   Sorry Bashing-om
 * guiverc was distracted by how I feel..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Given the circumstances - you are forgiven :P
<guiverc> push 612 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Only as you feel that you can, push to the fridge :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-612/
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: That was quick ! Fridge spot check, checks good.
<guiverc> we've tweeted too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wipe Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> yep.
<Bashing-om> wipping:D
<Bashing-om> Gdoc set to issue 613.
<guiverc> fb post (612) done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Back to sleep/recouperation mode : Thanks for your care !
<guiverc> most welcome & thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 612 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-612/
<kryten> guiverc: Also thanks for doing stuffz despite not feeling well, I seem to see a stray "n" at the top of the Fridge post though. >_>
<guiverc> fixed
<kryten> Thanks!
<guiverc> thanks for noticing
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Keep enterprise ROS robots up-to-date with snaps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/keep-enterprise-ros-robots-up-to-date-with-snaps
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install the Mosaic Web Browser on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160046 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 72 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160061 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17.5 Desktop Environment Released as the Last in the Series @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-5-desktop-environment-released-as-the-last-in-the-series-528779.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux's First 2020 Release Adds Linux Kernel 5.4, Nvidia PRIME Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-s-first-2020-release-adds-linux-kernel-5-4-nvidia-prime-improvements-528780.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Update for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-update-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-528781.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-08
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Have You Checked Your Patches And Updates Today? @ http://coyote.works//posts/Security20200107/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 612 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/07/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-612/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Privacy-Focused Tails OS 4.2 Improves Automatic Upgrades, Adds Tor Browser 9.0.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/privacy-focused-tails-os-4-2-improves-automatic-upgrades-adds-tor-browser-9-0-3-528792.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical to Sponsor Microsoft's First Windows Subsystem for Linux Conference @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-to-sponsor-microsoft-s-first-windows-subsystem-for-linux-conference-528540.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Privacy-Focused Tails OS 4.2 Improves Automatic Upgrades, Adds Tor Browser 9.0.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/privacy-focused-tails-os-4-2-improves-automatic-upgrades-adds-tor-browser-9-0-3-528792.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical to Sponsor Microsoft's First Windows Subsystem for Linux Conference @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-to-sponsor-microsoft-s-first-windows-subsystem-for-linux-conference-528540.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Data Ops at petabyte scale @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/data-ops-at-petabyte-scale
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-09
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 58 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-58/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Privacy-Focused Tails OS 4.2 Improves Automatic Upgrades, Adds Tor Browser 9.0.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/privacy-focused-tails-os-4-2-improves-automatic-upgrades-adds-tor-browser-9-0-3-528792.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Needs to Make it Easier to Enable Dark Mode @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160221 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Q4OS Linux Distro Is Now Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10.2 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/q4os-linux-distro-is-now-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-2-buster-528804.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell Puts Its New Ubuntu Laptop Center Stage at CES 2020 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160255 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Ships January 2020 Applications Update with FlatHub Support, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-ships-january-2020-applications-update-with-new-features-and-improvements-528806.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Wants to Help Windows 7 Refugees Upgrade to Linux and the Plasma Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-wants-to-help-windows-7-refugees-upgrade-to-linux-and-the-plasma-desktop-528807.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: “MaaS. What number would you like?” @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-what-number-would-you-like
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-10
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Will Reach End of Life on January 23, 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-will-reach-end-of-life-on-january-23-2020-528808.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.04 (Disco Dingo) reaches End of Life on January 23, 2020 @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/ubuntu-studio-19-04-eol-in-one-week/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Infrastructure-as-Code mistakes and how to avoid them @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/infrastructure-as-code-mistakes
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 68.4.1 Released for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-68-4-1-released-for-linux-windows-and-mac-528815.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Hits End of Life Later this Month, Upgrade Soon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160349 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – Robotics Over the Holidays @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-robotics-over-the-holidays
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: OpenMandriva Lx 4.1 Enters Beta with Linux Kernel 5.4, LibreOffice 6.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-lx-4-1-enters-beta-with-linux-kernel-5-4-libreoffice-6-4-528819.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 72 Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-72-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-528820.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Android 10 on Your PC with AndEX 10, an Android-x86 Fork @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-android-10-on-your-pc-with-andex-an-android-x86-fork-528821.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-11
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 72 – Tangerina Canivete! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep-72-tangerina-canivete/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 72 – Tangerina Canivete! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep-72-tangerina-canivete/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu Y Otras Hierbas S04E03: Privacidad en la Red y entrevista Paco Molinero por... @ https://costales.github.io/posts/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s04-e03/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-12
<guiverc> I finally got to look at gdoc; it's all done, sorry for my tardiness Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I figgered you had enough on your mind :P Was not much todo again this issue :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I was "pushed" in getting the summaries done, A good proof reading is in order :D
<guiverc> doing that now :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 19.04 End of Life and Current Support Statuses @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<Bashing-om> WIKI613 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue613 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 19.04 reaches end of life @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-04-reaches-end-of-life/
